# Billing 94010 & 94640 together..........



## nneecole (Apr 19, 2017)

Can you bill 94010 (PFT) and 94640 (neb tx) together? I am getting denials for the 94640 (neb tx). Thank you!
I.E.
99213-25
94010
94640-59


----------

